# OLD NECs



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, now that's something I would like to have. Very nice! You must be very familiar with the history of the code.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I do enjoy going back and seeing how the trade has developed, and finding out when certain things we do without thinking today were first adopted. Now the real money starts getting spent as I look for older ones.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How about one from 1897? 













This was the last Code before the NEC was started.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1896:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool! :blink:

It would appear that the Codes in them days were regional. Yours said Chicago on it, mine is from the Mid-Atlantic Area.


----------

